# quarantine tank



## whuppie247 (Oct 29, 2009)

is this really needed? or can i do without?


----------



## molliefan09 (Sep 21, 2009)

it is advisable to have a qt tank set up for various reasons.....the 2 main reason are:

1) to keep new fish in before introducing them into you current tank to be sure they will not infect your current livestock with any fungal/bacterial or other diseases

2) you can also use it has a hospital tank if any of your fish come down with something that maybe contagious to the others



it is not required to have one, you could do without but you could potentially be putting your fish at risk for disease and or parasites


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

If I could not have a quarantine tank, I would not keep saltwater. No ifs, ands, or buts.


----------



## zaitmi (Sep 23, 2009)

A must have for saltwater or evey single thing gets extreemely delayed, i am facing it. U must buy a QT.


----------

